# Midwest "SS.org Fest" Pics (Sorry 56k)



## Regor (Aug 28, 2006)

So Saturday night was a BLAST! Division came to Lansing MI, and Justdefy got to share the stage with them (sux 2 B U if U weren't there). It was a helluva party. Leon came all the way from Ohio to see us (and TDW didn't, that slacker). So here's a shitload of pics my brother took of Division and of the afterparty in the bar we both bands were done. I don't have any pics of Justdefy yet, as my friend took pics of us, and my brother took all these pics after we were done playing.

Unfortunately, Division had to go put their 'rockstar' costumes on before their show, so they missed about 1/2 of our set (we opened with Holy Wars... The Punishment Due by Megadeth). But I've got ours and theirs videotaped, so it'll be YouTubed if I can figure out how to do it. They did however catch our cover of Raining Blood by Slayer (our Happy Birthday present to Tammy Z of Rock The Madhouse). And Division kicked some serious ass with their cover of Damage Inc. by Metallica. Glad we didn't pick a Metallica song to do, like we normally do. Great fun. Shitloads of metal forged.

These are only a few of the pics from the show (pertinent to SS.org members). Mike, Dave, James: I'll be emailing you guys all the pics of your band in full resolution images. Use them as you wil.

Dave - aka noodles









Mike - aka eaeolian
















James - aka Ooogadee Boogadee




Here's Dave during their ritualistic, on-stage "colonoscopy"




And Mike after he had his




And now, the obligatory "show us your axes" pics




















And the afterparty




From left to right: Dave, myself, Leon, and James




The SS.org possy




James drank 3 pitchers of PBR (that I saw!!)








I don't know what was said here, but Leon was happy... and Mike was not.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 28, 2006)

Regor said:


> Unfortunately, Division had to go put their 'rockstar' costumes on before their show, so they missed about 1/2 of our set (we opened with Holy Wars... The Punishment Due by Megadeth).



Hey, when the promoter requests it...plus, we kinda had to go get the singer.  I am sorry I missed it, though - we were still on the wrong time zone.



Regor said:


> But I've got ours and theirs videotaped, so it'll be YouTubed if I can figure out how to do it. They did however catch our cover of Raining Blood by Slayer (our Happy Birthday present to Tammy Z of Rock The Madhouse). And Division kicked some serious ass with their cover of Damage Inc. by Metallica. Glad we didn't pick a Metallica song to do, like we normally do. Great fun. Shitloads of metal forged.



Hell, you should have done "Damage" - "Hey, for those of you that didn't hear this earlier..." 



Regor said:


> These are only a few of the pics from the show (pertinent to SS.org members). Mike, Dave, James: I'll be emailing you guys all the pics of your band in full resolution images. Use them as you wil.



A lot of those other pictures have got to be hilarious.



Regor said:


> I don't know what was said here, but Leon was happy... and Mike was not.



Mike was unconcious was a little more like it. I have no idea how I was standing at that point...

Roger, it was great to hang with you and Bryan again, and meet the rest of the guys. We *will* do this again, at a club where people actually stand up during the bands...


----------



## Drew (Aug 28, 2006)

Awesome, guys. How about doing this within drivind distance of Boston next time? I mean, not that there's any chance in hell I'll be fit to drive by the end of the night, of course...


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 28, 2006)

Drew said:


> Awesome, guys. How about doing this within drivind distance of Boston next time? I mean, not that there's any chance in hell I'll be fit to drive by the end of the night, of course...



None of us were - except Ron, our bassist, who doesn't drink. At all.

It's like he was born to be in this band.


----------



## Sentient (Aug 28, 2006)

Great pictures, guys. Speakin' on behalf of those of us that couldn't be there, here's hoping Rog does successfully get the vids up on YouTube.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 28, 2006)

Regor said:


> James drank 3 pitchers of PBR (that I saw!!)


Seeing that brought a tear of joy to my eye.  PBR FTW!


----------



## Leon (Aug 28, 2006)

Drew, i believe Roger himself stayed in a hotel that night, even though he was only about an hour or so from Detroit. and if these guys get together again within a 300 mile radius, you can expect me to do what i can to show up again.






and Dave's guitar =


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 28, 2006)

oh man  noodles you have the talent of making metal faces easily


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 28, 2006)

beautiful pix!

hehe

I think 1/2 the beer i drank ended up on my shirt. apparently, the other half ended up on the parking lot.

i have a lot of pics too.... i'll try to get them up tonight.

I caught Holy Wars by the way - super tight playing. RIP is definitely THE album for me, can't go wrong there! 

Jeremy - Justdefy drummer - kickass player, and super cool dude as well. I got a nice pic of his shirt, which I'll post later.


----------



## Drew (Aug 28, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> oh man  noodles you have the talent of making metal faces easily



Nah, he's got a talent of hiding the perma-metal-face.

Leon, I'm officially jealous. Was that hooked up to Noodles' rig? How's the Road King compare to your Nomad? I'm also seriously curious about Mike's Jackson, especially since the two of them have me seriously contemplating a strat-style Jackson/Charvel seven...


----------



## Leon (Aug 28, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> We *will* do this again, at a club where people actually stand up during the bands...


i think it was just me and that birthday chick who weren't sitting down. i wanted to rock out in the middle of the floor, but i also didn't want to fuck up the video with shots of me having metal siezures by myself infront of a crowd of lookey-loo's 



Drew said:


> Leon, I'm officially jealous. Was that hooked up to Noodles' rig? How's the Road King compare to your Nomad? I'm also seriously curious about Mike's Jackson, especially since the two of them have me seriously contemplating a strat-style Jackson/Charvel seven...


man, it was a fucking sweet guitar, but no, it wasn't hooked up. it was before the show started, and nothing was hooked up yet. besides, i didn't want to discourage the crowd, thinking that *i* might actually be one of the performers  (though, there were some seriously shitastic bands that went on afterwards, whom i 'd at).

from what i heard... Road King > Nomad 45. i'm really hurt'n to try out a Nomad 100 sometime. i want to see what the extra power can do 

Mike's Jackson was also a very smooth playing 7, yet i have no idea how he played it so well with as much thrashing around as he did


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 28, 2006)

Leon said:


> Mike's Jackson was also a very smooth playing 7, yet i have no idea how he played it so well with as much thrashing around as he did



Thanks. I was hurting SO bad yesterday...


----------



## Regor (Aug 28, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Roger, it was great to hang with you and Bryan again, and meet the rest of the guys. We *will* do this again, at a club where people actually stand up during the bands...



I'ma keep looking at the IROCK website (www.irocknightclub.com) for a good national metal act to open for here. That'd be the best exposure for you guys!

For now, I'm sick. So I'ma go rest this one off.


----------



## noodles (Aug 28, 2006)

Regor said:


> For now, I'm sick. So I'ma go rest this one off.



Join the club. Three of us were sick the whole trip.



eaeolian said:


> Mike was unconcious was a little more like it. I have no idea how I was standing at that point...



I have no idea how any of us but Ron was still standing. Well, James wasn't... 



> Roger, it was great to hang with you and Bryan again, and meet the rest of the guys. We *will* do this again, at a club where people actually stand up during the bands...



That goes likewise for me. I'm definately hoping for a repeat of this show. Maybe somewhere with longer sets and a little later on the bill, so we can catch the whole thing. I deem driving ten hours and not having enough time to get everything done before the show starts false.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 29, 2006)

i have so many pics. sorry for the delay in getting them up.... been way to busy since we got back. I finally got through them yesterday and hopefully I'll have them on photobucket tonight....


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2006)

hahahaha, sweet pics \m/


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


>




so this is what cheap beer does to ya?


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 5, 2006)

^ that pic is sooo fuckin' funny!


----------



## Vince (Sep 6, 2006)

noodles!!!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Sep 6, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> noodles!!!




check Mike's expression..... "OMG, not again..."


----------



## Michael (Sep 6, 2006)

Haha, those are some badass pictures and guitars!


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 6, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> check Mike's expression..... "OMG, not again..."



Heh, I think I'm just trying not to fall over on Dave. After all, I'd probably crush him.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 6, 2006)

I totally missed this thread. 

Cool pic story.






 ^


----------



## Regor (Sep 6, 2006)

That was our "Judas Priest" pose!!


----------



## 777 (Sep 6, 2006)

yo noodles me and you got the same strap!! 

METAL!!!


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think noodles would ever want to stay next to me on a pic  
I'm around 77" tall


----------

